# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Из Excel  в 1С

## kidus

А кто-нибудь может помочь?
Надо из накладной (Excel) оприходовать товар в 1С "Торговля и склад". Как это можно сделать, что б не вручную забивать весь товар, которого бывает очень много.
1С предприятие 7.7
Торговля+Склад 9.2

----------


## gfulk

Это можно сделать двумя способами:
Либо непосредственно из экселя через OLE, либо сохранить файл в dbf (эксель это умеет) и уже его загрузить в 1С. Написать такую обработку может только квалифицированный специалист. Ну или можете поискать через гугл: 1С+загрузка+excel

----------


## atarix

если накладные форматированы в ексель однообразно то в принципе ничего сложного в такой обработке нет -  такие обработки существуют и их легко найти и адаптировать под себя, если же накладные всегда разные (от разных поставщиков) то это уже засада.
универсальных решений к сожалению нет.
яндекс по запросу "импорт накладных из xls" выдает кучу ссылок
механизм работы обработок либо через оле либо преобразуют xls в текст.
далее построчно пробегают по документу.

----------


## Maksy_G

пиши в личку, договоримся

----------


## kidus

Вот у меня есть обработка.
Посмотрите, попробуйте, оцените.
Может ещё что сделать можно...

----------

1CM (24.09.2012), accordh (05.10.2011), Blohin (30.03.2014), borisusman (19.10.2011), burjui (07.12.2011), DClone (21.12.2011), elkis (13.12.2011), elya1980 (19.04.2012), emil116 (09.01.2012), kl0wn (25.10.2011), lenavert (10.04.2015), lizer (08.02.2012), mr.omon (02.10.2012), Natroma (14.11.2011), Pansy (06.01.2012), Plus1s_a (07.01.2012), rodef (23.07.2020), Splean (27.05.2012), vabster (22.09.2011), Александр1990 (02.02.2012), Костиk (06.11.2011)

----------


## gfulk

Замечательный пример. Все видно, не перегружено незначимыми деталями. Возьмите его за основу

----------


## kidus

При загрузке с помощью этой обработки в журнале появляется документ "Поступление ТМЦ". В справочнике "Номенклатура" если не было поступивших товаров появляются "загруженные" товары. Но у этих товаров нет единицы измерения. Например кг. (Килограмм).
Как сделать чтоб проставились единицы измерения?
Можно, конечно вручную проставлять...

----------


## gfulk

Что значит "нет единицы измерения"? Возможно, она есть, но не проставлено ее наименование? Тогда так:
Там в коде есть такая строчка:
СпрБазЕд.ОКЕИ=глЗначениеПо  Умолчанию("ОсновнаяОКЕИ");
Необходимо проверить, что возвращает функция глЗначениеПоУмолчанию в Вашем случае. Для этого зайдите в настройки своего пользователя и проверьте, что у Вас в реквизите Основная единица измерения (вроде так называется)

Если единица измерения не проставляется в номенклатуре вообще, попробуйте заменить строчку
СпрВ.УстановитьАтрибут("Ба  оваяЕдиница", СпрБазЕд.ТекущийЭлемент());
на 
СпрВ.БазоваяЕдиница=СпрБаз  Ед.ТекущийЭлемент();

Правда, это будет действовать только на вновь создаваемые элементы. Да, сопоставление происходит по наименованию.

----------

Natroma (14.11.2011)

----------


## kidus

У меня всё отлично, всё загружается.
Единицы измерения, наприммер килограмм, ставиться из настроек пользователя.
Справочники -> Структура компании -> Пользователи -> Выбираем пользователя -> На вкладке "Значения по умолчанию" в строке "Основная единица по ОКЕИ".
А можно ли сделать так чтоб ещё и в загрузке выбирать единицу измерения?

----------


## gfulk

Вам нужна одна и та же для всех загружаемых товаров, или для каждого товара она будет разная?

----------


## kidus

Не... ну можно и разная для каждого товара.
Например когда идёт товар в киллограммах - своя.
В штуках - своя.
Я лично, додумался только до того, что можно создать несколько пользователей. И каждому дать "СВОЮ" основную единицу по ОКЕИ.
И загружать товар от того пользователя, единица измерения которого подходит для загружаемого товара.
А уж с накладными, которые идут в Excel я разберусь.
Подготовлю как надо для загрузки.

----------


## gfulk

Нет, это костыльный метод. Если в файле есть столбец с наименованием единицы измерения, его можно оттуда достать

----------


## kidus

gfulk, Ты имеешь ввиду "в файле" каком? Накладной в Excel? 
Про "костыльный метод" согласен.

----------


## gfulk

Именно, которой в Excel. Если там есть такая колонка, то единицу измерения можно загружать автоматом

----------


## kidus

НУ колонка, конечно, есть. И я понимаю, что можно это сделать.
Но вот КАК!!!!!!!!!!
Для меня это........ загадка.

----------


## gfulk

Выложите пример файла с десятком-другим позиций

----------


## kidus

На первом листе листе файла (Лист 1), то, что НЕ выделено желтым цветом, это исходный файл.
В таком виде приходит накладная.
Желтая заливка это уже мои "художества".
А на втором листе (Загрузка) готовая таблица для загрузки в 1С.
Мне остаётся только скопировать содержимое второго листа в буфер и открыв новый документ, щелкнув правой кнопкой мыши по ячейке А1 и выбрав "Специальная вставка" вставить, поставив точку в чекбокс "Значения".
Сохранить.
И загружать в 1С.
В исходнике есть единицы измерения.
Их значения можно, безпроблемно, подменить нужными символами.
Например:
КИЛОГРАММ - Кг.
ШТУКА - Шт.
Если это, конечно, необходимо.

----------

Arsen1967 (19.12.2011), eugoz1 (12.10.2011), vabster (22.09.2011)

----------


## gfulk

в приложении мое видение обработки загрузки. Естественно, очень некрасиво, зато наглядно. Не проверял (под рукой нет ТиС, а устанавливать лень :), поэтому запускайте в копии и сообщайте об ошибках. Вам придется в Ваш подготовленный файл добавить еще одну колонку с единицами. Я сделал так, что сокращенное наименование Вам добавлять не придется, хотя это здорово замедлит выполнение обработки. В принципе, можно загружать файл в том виде, что к Вам приходит, но это нужно отлаживать... Думаю, сами разберетесь. Удачи

----------

Ersain (15.09.2011), kidus (06.09.2011), kl0wn (03.11.2011), vabster (22.09.2011)

----------


## kidus

Зачем это "Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
НЕПОНИМАЮУУУУУУУУУУУУ

---------- Post added at 11:58 ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 ----------

Зачем это "Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
НЕПОНИМАЮУУУУУУУУУУУУ
ну и что, что будлирует?
Скаччать-то не могу

----------


## kidus

Интересно, когда откроется ссыла?



> в приложении мое видение обработки загрузки. Естественно, очень некрасиво, зато наглядно. Не проверял (под рукой нет ТиС, а устанавливать лень :), поэтому запускайте в копии и сообщайте об ошибках. Вам придется в Ваш подготовленный файл добавить еще одну колонку с единицами. Я сделал так, что сокращенное наименование Вам добавлять не придется, хотя это здорово замедлит выполнение обработки. В принципе, можно загружать файл в том виде, что к Вам приходит, но это нужно отлаживать... Думаю, сами разберетесь. Удачи

----------


## gfulk

Мда, а Вы очень оперативно ответили. Мне кажется, ссылка уже давно протухла

----------


## kidus

Да просто на работе трещали-трещали, а как предложил решение, так и не понадобилось. Продолжают от руки подбором. Не разу не позвали, когд большая накладная приходит.
Ведь я покажу пару раз, а потом самим надо будет делать, вдруг меня под рукой не окажеться.
Здесь больше и не был, а тут заглянул. И давай смотреть всё своё.
Так что не взыщите.

----------


## gfulk

Той обработки, которую я выкладывал ранее тоже уже нет. Надо писать заново. Так что выкладывайте пример файла

----------


## Frodo79

Для какой конфы?

---------- Post added at 14:03 ---------- Previous post was at 14:02 ----------

Только для ТиС?

----------


## alex130677

ыппррпап

---------- Post added at 11:36 ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 ----------

рптитит

----------


## kidus

Выкладываю снова файл и обработку.Iz_exsel.zip

----------

AlexeyUfa (25.01.2012), dddll (16.03.2012), Sudnik (08.02.2012)

----------


## vabster

хммм. спасибо за идею!!!

---------- Post added at 11:22 ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 ----------




> не





> Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите


Что за ерундаИИ?

----------


## irinanov

Спасибо

----------


## welandrey

вообще интересно!

----------


## васятко

да нормальна

----------


## zaq12

у меня есть обработка для себя делал, загружает по артикулу, завтра выложу

----------


## kl0wn

мне тоже это надо

---------- Post added at 17:42 ---------- Previous post was at 17:39 ----------

? не понятно

---------- Post added at 18:22 ---------- Previous post was at 17:42 ----------

*zaq12*,
Выложи,очень интересно

----------


## alexklevcov

> Вот у меня есть обработка.
> Посмотрите, попробуйте, оцените.
> Может ещё что сделать можно...


можно посмотреть - только дав комментарий - почему не в другой последовательности

----------


## kl0wn

*alexklevcov*,
Я переделал обработку kidus,чтобы проверял по коду и если этого товара нет в номенклатуре,то он заводится и в справочник и в номенклатуру. Правда сделано немного коряво,новый товар потом надо ручками правит(единицы,вложение)

---------- Post added at 07:46 ---------- Previous post was at 07:43 ----------

бред с ответами

----------


## archib

Ответил. Все равно скачать не могу.

----------


## 1973

Спасибо !

----------


## kl0wn

44/;klm.,mkj

----------


## Svetulya

:)))))

----------


## ВалерГен

> Вот у меня есть обработка.
> Посмотрите, попробуйте, оцените.
> Может ещё что сделать можно...


Cgfcb,j

----------


## lul

> Вот у меня есть обработка.
> Посмотрите, попробуйте, оцените.
> Может ещё что сделать можно...


Спасибо

---------- Post added at 13:02 ---------- Previous post was at 12:58 ----------

Очень надеюсь, что сработает

----------


## evstigneeva

Когда, ты кому-нибудь ответишь!

----------


## shisha1987

спасибо

----------


## artion999

а как заставить её картинки загружать?

---------- Post added at 03:44 ---------- Previous post was at 03:34 ----------

картинки через неё можно загружать ?

----------


## segabu

artion999, Вы сразу заказывайте то, что Вам нужно, а то всё за просто так хотите.
Хотите сами уметь писать загружалки - выгружалки, идите сюда: http://www.mista.ru/tutor_1c/index.htm

----------


## Greeknick

дай скачать


> Зачем это "Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> НЕПОНИМАЮУУУУУУУУУУУУ
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:58 ---------- Previous post was at 11:56 ----------
> 
> Зачем это "Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> НЕПОНИМАЮУУУУУУУУУУУУ
> ну и что, что будлирует?
> Скаччать-то не могу

----------


## elkis

попробуем что из этого всего получиться!

----------


## Гасаналиев

.....

----------


## Arsen1967

СПАСИБО

----------


## DClone

Хорошая обработочка

---------- Post added at 14:55 ---------- Previous post was at 14:52 ----------

Спасибо

----------


## club777

ok!!!

----------


## Pansy

:) ответила

---------- Post added at 21:53 ---------- Previous post was at 21:52 ----------




> Вот у меня есть обработка.
> Посмотрите, попробуйте, оцените.
> Может ещё что сделать можно...


Вот так

----------


## club777

> Вложения
> 
>     Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите


перезалейте так, чтобы можно было скачать, плиз!!!

----------


## gls

ooooo

---------- Post added at 18:53 ---------- Previous post was at 18:38 ----------




> ooooo


11111

---------- Post added at 18:54 ---------- Previous post was at 18:53 ----------




> Вот у меня есть обработка.
> Посмотрите, попробуйте, оцените.
> Может ещё что сделать можно...


ОТВЕЧАЮ

---------- Post added at 18:55 ---------- Previous post was at 18:54 ----------

123456

----------


## Plus1s_a

[11111

----------


## emil116

перезалейте пож.

---------- Post added at 16:31 ---------- Previous post was at 16:30 ----------

что такое

----------


## kidus

На третьей странице этого топика в 26-ом посту работчая ссылка.
Сам только что скачал.

----------


## Alextet

нужная вещь

----------


## Александр1990

скачаю погляжу

----------


## lizer

Спасибо

---------- Post added at 15:23 ---------- Previous post was at 15:21 ----------

Вложения
Вы не можете скачать вложение пока не ответите

Помоему это только добавляет мусора в форум

----------


## ashotk

11111111

----------


## variah

ну и где вложение

----------


## arccos6pi

> ну и где вложение


некропостер детектед
а ничего что этому посту 3,5 года?

----------


## tatyana1604

а я все скачала и без ответов на форуме... и на первой странице и на третьей...
спасибо большое авторам обработок!!!

жалко только, что они все под 1С Торговлей только работают)) приходится сначала в Торговлю заливать, а потом переносить в Бухгалтерию, благо тоже обработочка на это у меня есть...)))

----------


## lambert

Выдает вот такую ошибку

Создание документа Поступления...
Док.Записать();
{C:\USERS\RIM\DOWNLOADS\MAKELOAD.ERT(222)}: Номер не уникальный!

----------


## Maksy_G

> Выдает вот такую ошибку
> 
> Создание документа Поступления...
> Док.Записать();
> {C:\USERS\RIM\DOWNLOADS\MAKELOAD.ERT(222)}: Номер не уникальный!


смотреть надо базу, скорее всего нарушена нумерация документов Поступления.

----------

